# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cắt nhôm khối dày trên 10cm

## studentvn

Cơ sở em đang cần một máy cắt nhôm khối có độ dày trên 10cm.Mong các cụ tư vấn xem có loại nào chơi được không? :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

e thấy trên đê la thành bác thợ cắt chơi mỗi cái máy cầm tay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy họ hay dùng cái máy máy vanh

----------


## Gamo

> Cơ sở em đang cần một máy cắt nhôm khối có độ dày trên 10cm.Mong các cụ tư vấn xem có loại nào chơi được không?


10cm bé mà. Dùng máy cắt nhôm thường ko được sao? Cần thì kiếm cái cưa vòng, như cái mà lão biết tuốt bán ngày xưa ấy

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

bác cho kích thước phôi. thì ae mới biết tư vấn được chứ. bác thích cưa vòng ở hn có thể qua chỗ e. có đủ các kích thước cho bác chọn( cưa nhật, itali,... cũ )  0968 4ba3 5 năm năm

----------


## studentvn

> bác cho kích thước phôi. thì ae mới biết tư vấn được chứ. bác thích cưa vòng ở hn có thể qua chỗ e. có đủ các kích thước cho bác chọn( cưa nhật, itali,... cũ )  0968 4ba3 5 năm năm




Em cần cắt những mẫu nhôm thế này.Dày hơn 10cm đó bác.Chỗ em còn có cái dày và to hơn cơ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em cần cắt những mẫu nhôm thế này.Dày hơn 10cm đó bác.Chỗ em còn có cái dày và to hơn cơ.


cái này thì chế 1 con máy dạng như phay, có 2 trục ngang với lên xuống, gắn đầu cắt đĩa 300mm thôi. tham khảo máy cắt xẻ đá granite , do chỉ cần cắt ngang ko nên đơn giản hơn

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

cỡ này cưa vòng ko hệu quả rồi, con này chắc phải làm máy  như bác Nam bảo thôi.

----------


## studentvn

> cái này thì chế 1 con máy dạng như phay, có 2 trục ngang với lên xuống, gắn đầu cắt đĩa 300mm thôi. tham khảo máy cắt xẻ đá granite , do chỉ cần cắt ngang ko nên đơn giản hơn


Cắt thế này có bền không cụ.E sợ nhôm n dày và cắt liên tục 1 đoạn dài thì nhanh hỏng máy.Nhôm này có cắt được bằng plasma không nhỉ cụ?

----------


## Gamo

Hỏng thì sửa thôi bác  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nếu không cần bề mặt phải nhẵn bóng thì plasma xử vô tư ạ. Với độ dày này thì nguồn 65A trở trên là quất ngọt.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hix 100mm chắc con nguồn nó phải khung lắm, nhôm 10mm mới là 65A bác CKD ơi

----------


## studentvn

> Nếu không cần bề mặt phải nhẵn bóng thì plasma xử vô tư ạ. Với độ dày này thì nguồn 65A trở trên là quất ngọt.


Xưởng em đang muốn đập vỡ hết cụ à.Nếu có cách nào khác mà đập vỡ n ra khoảng hơn 10 mảnh nhỏ thì các cụ tham mưu cho em.^^

----------


## Ga con

Tía má ơi, đập phá thì cần gì phải hỏi trời.
Vác ra chỗ nắn thủy lực họ ủn cho mấy nhát thì nát bét luôn.

Cỡ độ dày 100mm thì không con plasma nào chơi nổi đâu.

Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc bỏ lò đúc hả bác ?
với cái  khối nhôm kết cấu như thế kia  và để ngửa như vậy ,  nếu làm 2 cái búa thủy lực 2 bên tì vào mép ngoài , bên giứoi kê cái đe  hình tam giác , xong ép phát hỏi người ấn  nút bao nhiêu tuổi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
và lực là bao nhiêu tấn ? các chiên za phá hủy?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Xưởng em đang muốn đập vỡ hết cụ à.Nếu có cách nào khác mà đập vỡ n ra khoảng hơn 10 mảnh nhỏ thì các cụ tham mưu cho em.^^


em quỳ lạy cụ, cụ thấy mấy lò nó đập gang ko, 1 máy ép thủy lực thôi. khung gang máy nó ép còn bể từng miếng, khung nhôm của cụ ăn thua gì  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

Gang giòn còn nhôm dẻo, chưa chắc đã ép gãy được.

----------


## biết tuốt

oxy ga cho nó nhanh , hôm nọ thấy mấy ông phá cái vỉa hè lát đá tảng cũng dùng oxy ga  , nhanh phết

----------


## CKD

10cm mà đọc thành 10mm, mắt dạo này kém quá.

----------


## lekimhung

Làm máy băm phế liệu giống như vậy nè bác

----------

Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------

